# Riffe Guns?



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I just sold off my JBL elite woody sawed-off. It was a super accurate gun, but had a lot of trigger problems. I even sent it back to JBL to rebuild the trigger and it still was a pain. 

I'm looking to upgrade to a Riffe Padauk. I'm looking at the padauk #2S. This model has 3 bands, a 5/16" X 48" shaft and costs about $350. 

Does anybody have any experience with riffe guns that you can share? For some reason, there is very limited review or personal experience information online. The only information I found was from people who just bought it and give the same information that I could find on the riffe website. I know they're pretty. I know it's a sought-after brand. I hear a lot of people saying that "Riffes are the best guns you can get" etc.. but why??? 

Does anybody have any experience with the paduak series or general pros and cons of Riffe competitor series?? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I use a riffe comp 2x and love that gun. I did think about upgrading or adding a 3X just in case we decide to shoot bigger Pelagics but the 2xis everything I need for the reef fish. We have easily shot 40+ pound grouper, 50+ pound Amber Jack and Cobia and not had any trouble. Good luck....


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

A.B. I shoot Riffe's and love them. some of the ups and downs are this. they're much quiteter than JBL and much more effiecent without the use of the slider for shock cord attachment. The slider actually robs a bit of the energy. They take some getting used to for wrapping the shock cord because it wraps differently. An actual Riffe tip is designed for big fish which most of what we kill aren't, I say that to say this, a Riffe tip doesn't have the wing lock slide ring like the cheaper tips. this slide ring also costs you energy and penetration on fish. I shoot 2-9/16" bands on mine and find it to be way more power than I typically need. I also replaced the shock cord with 3/32 stainless and a homemade bungy and shortened it by one wrap which still gives me about 10-12 foot of range. By shortening it by one wrap it way simplifies the tangles in loading the gun and gives you a quicker retrieve if you're shooting fish that dart into the wreck after being hit such as grouper and Black Snapper the drawback is the stainless will frey over time and wear out the loop area on the end of the gun (you actually wrap the shock cord over and around the muzzle end of the gun) also, on some of mine the laminates at the muzzle where you feed your bands in have fallen out. doesn't seem to hurt the integrity of the gun any however. The handle and trigger on all of mine have been jam up and I've abused the stew out of them. the only other caviat is the safety is opposite of JBL and even though I've shot riffe now for 15 years I STILL can't get used to "OK, which was is fire and which way is safety?" when staring down a good fish.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I had the same problem when I bought mine. Some people on't like them though for some reason, just ask coolbluestreak. I love mine though. Like Billybob said they do take some getting used to because they are a little more difficult to learn to reload especially underwater. Once you get the hang of it, its no problem at all though. I have 3 bands on my gun but I really never need that many. Most of the time I have 2 bands loaded which will shoot through basically everything that I feel comfortable shooting from small black snapper to 50+ lb AJs. I guess I really should just take the one band off since two bands are overkill for shooting small fish.
I don't have the paddauk series though. I have a C2X in teak. Every so often I barely sand it down and then throw some more teak oil on it. One of my buddies has a 3x or 4x I can't remember and that thing is just unnecessary. It is so big and for shooting smaller fish is just a pain. 
One thing I did was upgrade the shaft/tip. The stock one that came with it was a one piece flopper tip and I hated that thing. I like the twin wingtip version much better.
Oh and I also have to constantly figure out which way the safety is. For some reason I just cannot remember whenI am underwater.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

How dare you say anything bad about Riffe's?
"they're created by God!"

Very fast and very quite, good thing cuz you'll spend the next 5 minutes reloading it. I loved shooting mine but hated to reload it, I found myself passing on shots just so I didn't have to.

My next or spare gun will be a Ocean Rhino just because I wanna be cool like Swander, he's a assassin with his OR.:thumbsup:


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

It does not take that long to reload, especially when you get used to it. I don't think you gave it enough of a chance, Jeremy.

With increased capabilities in one area you have to give in another area. Yes it does take longer than other guns to reload and other guns you don't necessarily have to rewrap the shock cord for every shot but I would never shoot another guy after having the riffe. I actually would like to get a smaller one for shooting black snapper and such.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> I would never shoot another guy after having the riffe.


 
I didn’t realize that owning a riffe was such therapy for you? 
Congrats on getting help.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Jeremy, take a Rhino for a real good test drive before you buy. My buddy has one. Swinging that thing around for a shot is like swinging a 2x4 underwater. It is a cool "all in one" if you get all the add ons. It has way too much drag for me.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

coolbluestreak said:


> I didn’t realize that owning a riffe was such therapy for you?
> Congrats on getting help.


Hahahaha...maybe you have some speech lessons "Fore Sale"!! :whistling:

Having a Riffe is therapy, I can shoot a lot more fish than having another gun.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> Hahahaha...maybe you have some speech lessons "Fore Sale"!! :whistling:


Haha, lol!


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Having owned both JBL's and Riffes, I can say that with the single wrap method that I advocate, you can load a riffe everybit as easily as a JBL. plus, what I do is shoot through the fish with a riffe and use the shock cord as an instant stringer. you can't use the JBL shock cord as an instand stirnger cause as soon as the shaft is leaving the muzzle it's tightening on the shock cord. With fish on the JBL shock cord it'd hinder your shot. Once you learn how to use the riffe cord as a stinger, you can shoot 4-6 nice fish without taking any off of the shock cord (except trigger which nobody in their right mind shoots through a triggerfish)


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Maybe I just need to try a smaller riffe?


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

So, let me clarify. I always shoot a single wrap shock cord. So, for instance, my JBL guns have the slider. One end attaches to the slider down and back to the muzzle, one time, that's it. If you shoot a double wrap, which is standard for spearguns, then my issues may not, in fact, probably don't apply. Problem with a double wrap is, if you notice most shots are 4-5 feet or less from the tip of the spear...many times much less. If you have a double wrap, now all you have is a heckuva mess to retrieve before getting to the fish. This buys the fish extra time to penetrate a wreck and cause further tangle problems. I say all that to explain why I use a single wrap shock cord, wether on the JBL or the RIffe. Now with that in mind and knowing that i like a shot approximately one spear length from the muzzle, heres were the issues arise as I shoot a JBL. the moment the shaft is clearing the muzzle, the slider is contacting and immediatly tightens the single loop which is where my previously shot fish are. So just as the shaft is clearing the muzzle, the load of the fish is effecting the shot. Now with the Riffe, you have one "extra" length of cord...the length from the tail of the shaft that follows the shaft as you load it and loops over the muzzle. So the wrapping is up TO the muzzle, then back to the trigger area and back to the muzzle. This one extra length gives me one extra shaft length beyond the muzzle before the "load" of the fish is felt effecting the spear....I don't know if it makes sense to anyone else, but I can tell you it works for me. As for JBL's in general, all the old tymers I dive with swear by them and dog cuss my riffe...it just works for me.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Billybob+ said:


> I don't know if it makes sense to anyone else, but I can tell you it works for me.


Yeah, now I get it. 
You use a big gun(Subjective) and half the length of shock cord. Sounds like a pretty good idea, I thought about losing a wrap on the one I had, just couldn't bring myself to do it.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I love Riffe guns! They shoot very straight, which is essential for stoning large fish.

I have four Riffe guns. I would be happy to sell you on of my 2sx guns, if you need one. Send me a PM.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Actually, I use a small gun...smaller than most folks would say is adequate. My favorite gun is a Competitor #1 and I have to C 2XS. I don't have any guns bigger than a JBL Sawed-Off or a Riffe C2XS, except a JBL Magnum that is a keep sake that I've never carried underwater but it belonged to the guy who mentored me.


----------



## D3cept1on (Apr 23, 2010)

i have the old 52" ocean rhino and love!!!!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I use a C 0 SX as a second gun when I am hunting large fish. My new C3 is my favorite though.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

I recently upgraded from a AB Biller to a Riffe and I love the Riffe. I got the competitor series from Chaz at underwater works over in Daphne Alabama. He will give you a good deal on a gun there. 

But i love it for all the reasons stated above.. It's very accurate, quiet, mobile, and once you get used to it not very difficult to reload. Trigger is a lot more sensitive than my biller.. found that out on the first dive when I overshot a grouper just trying to get my finger on the trigger. I tend to forget which way I have to turn the safety as well, but I had the same problem with my biller if I didn't use it for a while.


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

Glad to hear I am not the only guy who forgets which way the safety is. As I am getting ready I am repeating "down = don't shoot"


----------

